# off road holster



## mod586 (Jun 6, 2007)

does anyone make a holster in nylon for a 
1911.with a flap? i do a lot of atv riding. also hunting and walking the woods.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

There are several out there I used the M84 by Bianchi. The total packagecan be customized to suit you from dropleg to shoulder, flap cover to thumb break. Strong side to crossdraw, you decide how you want it to work for you.


----------



## mod586 (Jun 6, 2007)

thanks ill check them out.


----------

